

Ask HN: Best way to install JS? - logvol

The SaaSquatches over at Referral SaaSquatch want to know what the best way is to get a JS library installed.<p>A bunch of companies like us rely on a javascript library being installed as part of the setup process, for example: KissMetrics, Intercom, MixPanel and Olark to name a few.<p>How do we make installing the javascript library as easy as possible?<p>Besides providing a copy-paste snippet, good documentation, and follow up emails, is there anything that we&#x27;re missing? In your experience, what has made installing a javascript library an enjoyable experience?
======
kellros
Well, consider a starter kit (install script to copy/paste) vs. being spoon
fed (integration into other software to reduce installation to a simple
product flag with optional configuration). A lot of people still prefer using
JS libraries directly, specifically for development purposes instead of using
a CDN.

At this moment I'm not entirely sure what your JS library does, but if it can
be referenced locally, then it would be worthwhile to allow grabbing it via
npm/nuget/similar package managers.

------
mdu
Take a look at [http://bower.io](http://bower.io) while you are at it.

